# My New 50 Gallon



## gonzo.njexit9 (Aug 22, 2011)

Please Comment
What To You Think Of Location???
Going planted or at least going to try

equipment so far
ehiem and fluval canister
ecocomplete on order
aquaclear 110 on order
manzanita driftwood on order
Thanks

http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/uploads/11746/tank30.JPG


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

its not showing any pics for me.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You need to upload to either on this site or to something like photobucket. In order to view them on aol we all would have to register with them.


----------



## gonzo.njexit9 (Aug 22, 2011)

sorry trying to get the hang of this
http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/uploads/11746/tank30.JPG

wow also got my avatar up--lol


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

That is nice,did you build the bar yourself?


----------



## gonzo.njexit9 (Aug 22, 2011)

thanks and yes


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

thats pretty cool have a drink and check out the fish


----------

